# New Kindle Fire HD--my previous Kindle's been deregistered



## Danny1945 (Nov 4, 2010)

I wanted to keep using my Previous KIndle 3 Keyboard, but I can't as it won't allow to me order anything, not even a sample. I first discovered my newspaper subscriptions had stopped being downloaded. Then I found I out my previous Kindle had apparently been disregistered. Chatted with Amazon customer service, but they couldn't figure it out.  

Guess will just have to read anything else I buy on Kindle Fire.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Danny,

so, your Kindle Keyboard has been deregistered?  Can't you re-register it to your account?  There should be a menu option to do it from the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Betsy said: Just re-register it. Unless it's been reported as stolen, that shouldn't be a problem! You _can_ have more than one kindle registered to your account.


----------



## Danny1945 (Nov 4, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Danny,
> 
> so, your Kindle Keyboard has been deregistered? Can't you re-register it to your account? There should be a menu option to do it from the Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


It only gives me the option to deregister when I go to settings. Earlier there was red ink notice at my pc site that it had been deregistered; now that's gone. I tried to resubscribe to NYT blog and got e-mail confirmation that it had been done. As of now, it's not showing up on my Kindle Keyboard. Beats me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, if you go to Manage Your Devices, does the Kindle Keyboard show up now as a registered device?  If not, did you purchase the device from Amazon?

If your Kindle Keyboard was de-registered, however that might have happened, any subscriptions to it would have stopped being delivered to any Kindle.  As you noted, you get a red message that "You have recently registered a Kindle that was receiving one or more Kindle subscriptions.  Click Edit to choose a registered Kindle."

If your Kindle is registered, click on "Edit" for the subscription in the "Deliver future editions to" column.  The "Deliver Future Editions" dialog box will pop up and you will be able to select the Kindle Keyboard again.

If your Kindle is still not able to be registered, you need to contact Amazon again.

Betsy


----------



## Danny1945 (Nov 4, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, if you go to Manage Your Devices, does the Kindle Keyboard show up now as a registered device? If not, did you purchase the device from Amazon?
> 
> If your Kindle Keyboard was de-registered, however that might have happened, any subscriptions to it would have stopped being delivered to any Kindle. As you noted, you get a red message that "You have recently registered a Kindle that was receiving one or more Kindle subscriptions. Click Edit to choose a registered Kindle."
> 
> ...


I tried the "Deliver future edtions to" column, but it wouldn't respond when I clicked on. Thanks for all your trouble! I'll check with Amazon. Will let you know if they get it cleared up. Thanks again!


----------

